# MTB Kaufberatung für Kind/Jugend



## bundymen (8. Dezember 2011)

Wir sind auf der Suche nach Rädern für unsere Jungs: 

8Jahre und 11Jahre alt:
Größe 130cm bzw 140cm:
Budget je ca 300,-
folgende Fahrräder wären vor Ort erhältlich:

http://www.cube.eu/kids/kid-260/kid-260-green/
gibt es auch in 24" 

*Univega Alpina HT-300 21-G Acera Mountain Bike 2011*

*Rahmen: *     Univega MTB, alloy    
*Gabel: *      SR Suntour XCT, Mechanical Lockout    
*Federweg: *      front: 100 mm    
*Schaltwerk: *  Shimano Acera    
*Schalthebel: *  Shimano EF51 STI Shifter    
*Kurbelsatz: *      SR Suntour XCC, SR Suntour XCT    
*Übersetzung: *      front: 44/32/22, rear: 11-32, 21-Gang    
*Lenker: *      Riserbar    
*Vorbau: *      A-Head, alloy    
*Sattel: *      MTB    
*Sattelstütze: *      Patent, alloy    
*Bremsen: *  Tektro, V-Brake    
*Naben: *      alloy, Quick Release    
*Felgen: *      Double Wall, 559-19, alloy    
*Speichen: *      black    
*Reifen: *      MTB, 57-559    
*Pedale: *      MTB, 2-Piece    
*Farben: *      magicblack    
*Größen: *      40, 45, 50, 55cm    
*Gewicht: *      ca. 13.87kg    

oder
*Focus Highland Peak Shimano Deore Mountain Bike 2011*

*Rahmen: *Focus MTB Sport Alloy 
*Gabel: *Suntour XCT V3 80 mm 
*Schaltwerk: *Shimano Deore 
*Schalthebel: *Shimano shift / brake lever 
*Kurbelsatz: *Suntour XCC-208, with chain protection 
*Übersetzung: *front: 48/38/28, rear: 11-30, 24-Gang 
*Lenker: *Black Comp Flatbar, black 
*Vorbau: *Black Comp, Alloy, A-Head 
*Sattel: *Black Comp MTB 
*Sattelstütze: *Black Comp, Patent, Alloy 
*Bremsen: *Tektro, V-Brake, Alloy 
*Laufräder: *Alloy, sealed, YAK, hollow rim 
*Reifen: *Bohle Trail Trax, 57-559 
*Farben: *(1) diamondblack glossy oder (2) lightgreen glossy 
*Größen: *S/40cm , M/45cm, L/50cm , XL/55cm 
*Gewicht: *14.40kg

Preis 299,- bzw 399,-
Das Univega und das Focus Highland Peak kämen nur für den Großen in Frage.

Des weiteren könnte ich das Focus Raven Rookie in 24" und 26"bekommen. 

Ein ganz kleiner Händler im näheren Umkreis führt auch die Firma HAIBIKE, vielleicht auch gut?

Fragen über Fragen!

Bitte helft mir!!!


----------



## NoSaint_CH (8. Dezember 2011)

Hi
Wenn die Gewichtsangaben stimmen, dann sollte das Highland aus der Wahl rausfallen (14.4 Kilo, Gewicht meist beschönigt und ohne Pedale - auf so was sollte man verzichten). A propos: Testbericht vom Highland ist auch nicht wirklich prickelnd: http://www.testberichte.de/preisvergleich/level4_mountainbike_1229.html

Das Univega hat ein ähnliches Problem, wobei die Gewichtsangaben verschieden sind (11.4 Kilo dürften für das 20er und 7 Gänge sein?), immerhin preislich interessant http://www.profirad.de/univega-alpina-ht300-fahrrad-2011-zoll-p-18015.html

Mein nächstes Rad (für den jetzt 6 jährigen der bereits ein 20small der Marke hat): http://www.islabikes.com/bike_pages/beinn24.html - bei 130/140cm Grösse würde ich sogar auf das 26small setzen, die Masstabelle des Herstellers gibt genau Auskunft - vom Alter her sollte sogar das "normale" 26 passen: http://www.islabikes.com/bike_pages/beinn26.html (gut 11 Kilo für ein Bike mit 26Zoll Rädern -somit freier Reifenwahl und allen Tuningmöglichkeiten- sind eine klar Ansage, wenn das Bike nicht als Sportgerät sondern als Alltags-Vehikel eingesetzt werden soll, gibt's auch die Möglichkeit Schutzbleche und Gepäckträger zu montieren).

Vielleicht einen Hauch teurer als die Vergleichsbikes welche aufgeführt wurden (insbesondere wegen der Versandkosten), dafür mit stabilem Widerverkaufswert und, wie man im Forum nachlesen kann, wirklich perfekt auf Kinder abgestimmt. Auch klar: als Brutales Wettkampfgerät für Rennen dürften vor allem die sportlichen Kinder den Wunsch nach einer Federgabel haben, aber weil die bei den günstigen Modellen eh kaum richtig funktioniert, ist es vernünftiger das Gewicht wegzulassen und auf andere Komponenten zu setzen (zum Vergleich mit halbwegs valablen Kompontenten http://www.islabikes.com/bike_pages/creig26.html)

Das Cube wäre für mich eine Ausweichs-/Alternativ-Variante, wenn auch etwas schwerer, punktet es mit lokalen Händlern (zudem sieht die Team-Race Variante wirklich nett aus vom Farbdesign). Weil das 26small bei Isla anscheinend aktuell nicht mehr verfügbar ist (gibt anscheinend einige welche auf den Geschmack gekommen sind) könnte man sich das sicher mal genauer anschauen, mich würde da insbesondere der Unterschied zwischen dem normalen 26er von Islabikes und dem 26er Cube interessieren (weil Cube angibt ab 140cm und Isla ab 150 - aber massgebend ist eben die Beinlänge). Mich erstaunt der grosse Unterschied zwischen 26small und 26 large bei Islabikes, aber auf die Masstabelle kann man sich wirklich verlassen.

Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (8. Dezember 2011)

NoSaint_CH schrieb:


> bei 130/140cm Grösse würde ich sogar auf das 26small setzen



Wobei das wohl für dieses Jahr wohl leider erstmal ausverkauft ist: http://www.facebook.com/Islabikes/posts/189902787764421


----------



## bundymen (8. Dezember 2011)

Wie wäre denn für den Kleinen dieses:

http://www.kinderfahrradladen.de/ki...-ca-8-jahren/winora-ruff-rider-mtb::1762.html

oder dies für beide:

Focus Raven Rookie

Ich möchte ungern bestellen, da ich dann keinen Ansprechpartener habe, wenn etwas schief geht.


----------



## NoSaint_CH (9. Dezember 2011)

14 Kilo für ein 24er?
Als Fahrrad um zur Schule zu fahren wird so was wohl gehen, aber muss dann so ein Teil wirklich eine Gabel mit Stahlfeder haben? 

Ob man mit den Komponenten klar kommt, ist eine Frage, die andere was so ein Ding denn Occasion noch wert ist (bzw. ob das nach 2 Jahren überhaupt noch verkäuflich ist). Kommt darauf an was man sucht, ein MTB ist das jedenfalls nicht.

Wenn's Richtung Spassvehikel fürs Gelände gehen soll, dann würde ich bei Scott das Scale sehen (http://www.kinderfahrradladen.de/ki...l-ab-ca-8-jahren/scott-scale-jr-24::1808.html), bei entsprechendem Budget gibt es das auch als RC-Variante - wobei mir das dann doch sehr teuer erscheint für das immer noch relativ hohe Gewicht - ist ja ein 24er und kein 26er.

Wenn das Scale zu wenig robust erscheint, dann könnte als Dirtbike noch das Voltage in Frage kommen, wobei anscheinend das Gewicht auch hier eher höher liegt. Wenn's was eher ausgefallenes sein sollte, dann gibt es das Voltage auch mit Scheibenbremsen - könnte beim Verkauf ein Pluspunkt sein (brauchen tut man das in der Regel wohl eher nicht, aber der Preisaufschlag gegenüber den V-Breaks hält sich einigermassen in Grenzen).

Meine beiden Isla-Bikes (14 und 20 Zoll) konnte ich übrigens problemlos vom lokalen Händler "warten" lassen, ist also kein echter Grund auf Versender-Bikes zu verzichten. Zudem: was soll denn an einem Kinder-Hardtail samt Starr-Gabel mit 7-fach Shimano-Schaltung und Tekno V-Breaks wie sie an fast jedem Kinderbike zu finden sind schon sein, was einen Händler braucht?

Bei mir war/ist in der näheren Auswahl als 24er (für den jetzt 6-jährigen, braucht wohl im nächsten Sommer was grösseres als das 20small) das Islabike, das Scale und das Cube - in dieser Reihenfolge. Allerdings wird das Bike bei uns nicht für die Schule (also im Alltag) eingesetzt sondern ist ein Sportvehikel welches für leichte Geländetouren bis hin zum Einsatz in den Alpen vorgesehen ist. Da ist weder Licht noch Gepäck noch Schutzbleche ein Thema, das Ding muss halt alles einstecken können und es meinen Jungs nicht zu schwer machen, wenn's mal hoch oder steil runter geht - und deshalb ist das Gewicht ein viel grösseres Thema als bei einem Fahrrad für die Schule wo man vermutlich gerade mal paar Meter geradeaus fährt und Vollausstattung schon nur wegen der Fahrradprüfung vorzusehen ist. In der Schweiz können wir hier glücklicherweise auf "vernünftige" Regelungen zurückgreiffen, d.h. Sport-Räder brauchen erstens gar kein Licht (während des Tages) und zweitens sind auch batteriebetriebene Lichter zugelassen. Schwieriger wird es mit den Rückstrahlern am Rahmen (fehlten auch beim Islabike, Leuchtstreifen reichen allerdings) und die Rückstrahler an den Pedalen haben sich auch beim ersten Ausflug ins Gelände verabschiedet. Aber eben: so richtig strassentauglich sind die Teile (schon nur wegen den Stollenreifen) sowieso nicht, müssen sie aber auch gar nicht sein für den vorgesehenen Einsatz.

Kommt also darauf an was man sucht - hier im Forum wird man wohl kaum Anhänger von schweren Eisenhaufen finden, da der Einsatz doch eher da liegt wo eben Mountainbikes in der Regel anzutreffen sind.

Marc


----------



## Y_G (9. Dezember 2011)

@buddy: also vom gewicht her würden die von Dir oben genannten Bikes für mich nicht in Frage kommen. Vielleicht schaust Du mal was es so gebrauchtes gibt und nimmst das dann als Basis zum tunen?


----------



## NoSaint_CH (9. Dezember 2011)

Als 20" mal wieder der Tipp zum Cycletech Moskito: http://woba-radstudio.de/kid-bikes.html

Zwar leicht teurer als die anderen Bikes in der Wahlliste, in Qualität wie Preis auf Höhe von Islabikes, aber mit dem Vorteil einer Vertretung beim Fachhändler (wobei MTB Cycletech auch nicht an jeder Ecke vertreten ist). Durch die (sehr) hohen Occasionspreise relativiert sich der Kauf wieder, da kann man schon mal etwas mehr auslegen.

Leider hat die Marke kein 24er im Angebot (Schade eigentlich), durch diverse Tuning- und Umbaumöglichkeiten müsste das 20er aber recht lange eingesetzt werden können. Nur so als Idee, damit die Liste der Möglichkeiten vielleicht etwas länger wird.

Marc
P.S.: ich wollte unbedingt das Mosikto haben, da hätte mein damals 4.5 Jähriger aber leider nicht raufgepasst. Beim 20small von Islabikes kein Problem, zumal der Junge vorher schon ein Jahr lang ein 16er (mit Rücktritt) gefahren ist und somit eher mit den Gängen als mit dem Fahren zu kämpfen hatte.


----------



## bundymen (9. Dezember 2011)

Heute erzählten mir meine Eltern sie hätten noch ein ca 10Jahre altes Wheeler,glaube 4800, mit einer 40er Rahmenhöhe in der Garage. Dies wird nicht mehr benutzt, da meiner Mutter der Rücken Probleme macht. 
Nachgesehen, Sohnemann ist gefahren. Ging gut.
Ausstattung Deore LX, V-Brake, Starrgabel
Könnte man doch, da umsonst, sicher gut zum modifizieren oder liege ich wieder falsch!


----------



## stivinix (9. Dezember 2011)

RH 40cm ist für 1,40 Körpergröße zu groß! Der Rahmen sollte nicht größer als 34-36cm sein.

Focus ist rel schwer bei günstigen Modellen und Kinderrädern.
Das Cube 260 ist ganz ok zu dem Preis....


----------

